# BBQ Sauce Recipe w/o Ketchup or Sugar



## amosis16 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a ew people in my family who have a dietary retriction on sugar and stuff made with sugar like ketchup and BBQ sauce.    

I have been lookng high and low for a BBQ sauce recipe that does not include sugar, or ketchup.  I found several rub recipes I want to try, and   I have a good vinegar based chicken bbq recipe,   but so far have not been able to come up with any type of BBQ sauce that I can use for puled pork, wet ribs,  ect.  

They are allowed to have honey,  so I might have to make ketchup with honey irst and then use that to make bbq sauce.  

Thanks, 

Davey


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 28, 2010)

OH boy it may be hard to find a BBQ sauce without those item in them but I am sure someone has one. Hopefully will a little bump someone can help you out here.


----------



## ecto1 (Mar 28, 2010)

Here is a recipe for an Alabama style white BBQ sauce it is pretty good on chicken I have seen people uses it on everything.

I have seen it with sugar added and I have put Worcestershire sauce and horseradish in it.

*Alabama White Barbecue Sauce*

Ingredients:
1 cup mayonnaise
1 cup cider vinegar
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1  1/2 tablespoons black pepper
1/2 teaspoon  salt
1/4 teaspoon cayenne
*Preparation:*

Mix ingredients  together and refrigerate for at least 8 hours before using. Brush  lightly over chicken, turkey or pork during the last few minutes of  grilling. This barbecue sauce is also great as a dipping sauce so set  some aside before you start grilling to serve on the table.


----------



## graybeard (Mar 28, 2010)

Tomato sauce, vinegar and honey is a great start. Add garlic, onion, pepper, papriki and salt. If you want more heat add cayanne.

beard


----------



## eman (Mar 28, 2010)

Try adding 2 tblsp of horse radish to that white sauce an it kicks it up really well.


----------

